# Home VoIP



## chicagoland (Feb 22, 2007)

With the proposed buyout of T-Mobile by AT&T, I may soon need to start shopping for a home VoIP provider. I currently use T-Mobile @Home service which is no longer sold to customers and I am sure AT&T will drop this service when they are in control. I have been using this service for over 2 years and it has been great. You can't beat the price of $9.99/month for unlimited calling in the US, call-waiting, caller-ID, voicemail, etc. I have used AT&T Call Vantage, Vonage, and Comcast VoIP in the past without much trouble. I am just looking at alternatives in regards to price. AT&T U-Verse and Comcast VoIP are costly compared to the rest. Any one use and recommend anything? I have my eyes on Ooma and Lingo at the moment due to price.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Been using Vonage for over 5 years, never had a problem. The price is still pretty good other then they had to add on a bunch of the taxes and fees after being sued by Verizon a couple years ago. But still cheaper then just about anything else. I've looked into Ooma and frankly would go to it but the upfront cost isn't going to save me a whole lot since I'm already paying a cheap rate. Payoff is 2-3 years. But I may crack and get it anyway at some point.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have used MagicJack for about a year and I am very satisfied. Some folks claim they sell your information or generate spam. I have had no issues and never get any promotional calls. It could be because I registered the number on the national no call list. I did have a few issues when it was on my Vista desktop. It is now connected to a MacMini and works great. I use it with a Uniden DECT 6.0, 4 handset system.

$19.99 a year is a lot better then $40.00 a month I was paying before.

It will drop a call after 90 minutes. I never talk that long but it has dumped my wife a couple of times.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm getting pretty close to pulling the trigger on Ooma I think. Keep us updated chopper and let us know what you decide on.


----------



## fluffybear1367066121 (Mar 15, 2011)

Phil T said:


> It will drop a call after 90 minutes. I never talk that long but it has dumped my wife a couple of times.


No offense but that seems to be a serious issue in my book. Given, I do not speak that long on the phone but still a service which drops my call arbitrarily does not qualify itself in my book as being very reliable.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Fluffybear said:


> No offense but that seems to be a serious issue in my book. Given, I do not speak that long on the phone but still a service which drops my call arbitrarily does not qualify itself in my book as being very reliable.


Ooma in use here for about 18 months. We love it. It's about $10 per month, including the premium service and taxes!

To compare with Vonage (a friend of mine has Vonage) - higher up front cost for the Ooma box, but then a much smaller monthly charge. In the long run, Ooma will cost you less.

I like their 'blacklist' feature the most (Vonage may have a similar feature as well). I can log into my account and blacklist a caller after I get a telemarketer call. There are three options for what happens when they call again. I have it set to ring forever (we don't hear the call) so it sounds to them like we're not home and we don't have voice mail. You could also set it to play a message or give them a fake busy signal. you can also 'seed' list of blacklisted phone numbers with Ooma's telemarketer list.

I had to use Ooma's tech service once, and I must say they were extremely helpful. I would recommend them based on just that experience alone.

I don't use their handsets, just their box (your computer does not have to be on). I use the phones we've had in use around the house instead. All I needed to do for installation was disconnect our house from Verizon (outside).

We have Charter cable for our broadband, BTW.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I have both Vonage and Ooma and like both. I have had no issues with either service although Ooma for some reason was a bit flaky the first week or so but has worked great since then!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Been using VOIPO for about 18 months with Fios. Feature rich service. Been mostly great for me. Costs me about $8/month (bought 3 years up front). That includes TWO fully independent lines. USA based support ... they are part of HOSTGATOR from Texas. 

I worked for and used Vonage for just under 2 years (I could write a book about that experience) when they were exploding. They had 140,000 lines when I started and hit 2,000,000 when I left. I had their service for a year after I left them but their lack of features and their pricing drove me away. Now you can chisel with them for lower prices but even for half-price their lack of features makes them a "no" for me.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

^ That actually looks interesting.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just can't seem to bring myself into swithing to VoIP. If I need to make long distance calls I simply use my cell phone. My landline also monitors my alarm system. Also, if the internet goes out, you lose everything.

Call me old fashion, but with the stability and reliablity of my landline phone, I just can't seem to let it go.


----------



## Jazz308 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have been using ViaTalk for just over 4 years now. They have lots of great features and a really nice dashboard that even a "Newbie" can understand. New customers get 2 lines for 2 years for $199 which is a decent price. You also get credit for referrals (Please...if you decide to sign up, let me know and I will supply the link so that I get the credit!!!) which really brings down the renewal, which is then $199 for one year...but 10 referrals and it is free! Oh, free long distance is included!

I have been using a Uniden Dect 6, 5 handset system until recently. My Unidens decided they were too old to work anymore and took retirement. I switched to the Panasonic Dect 6 Plus, 5 handset system because it offers Bluetooth. Now I can use my Bluetooth headset with my land-line system! You can also pair your cell phone (or 2) to the system and share contacts and even answer or make cell calls through your land-line! So far the Panasonic system is working great with ViaTalk. The ViaTalk router found the new system without a reboot even!

So, that is my input on all this...please, let me know if you are interested in signing up so I get my credit!!!


----------



## rog47776 (May 23, 2010)

As a long time Telecom Engineer, I got rid of our "home" phone once our youngest reached the age of mobile-phone responsibility.  I have looked into a few services (for home) over the years, however it's just hard to justify when everyone has their own device / number. I do like Google Voice, and keep meaning to investigate if they will allow you to use multiple gmail accounts with the same Google Voice account / DID, as I would like to have a central, home number that would ring everyone's mobile device when called.


----------

